# Spotting or implantation bleed?



## manny (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello ladies
Can anyone tell me if they have experienced a pinkish brown bleed about 3-4 days after ovulation, and ttc naturally? I used my clearblue ovulation test and got my surge on Wed 23 Nov so my dp and I ttc for the next 48 hours, Wed 23/11 and Thurs 24/11 and this morning, Sat 26/11 I have noticed a pinkish brown blood and as the morning wears on the blood is turning brown/red. I have read about implantation bleeding but from the times it gives, it would appear for me too soon after ovulation and too early before my next period, i'm only on day 17 of my cycle and I am not expecting my period for another 9-10 days. 
Confused, can anyone shed a light on this? 
Much appreciated


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi manny I think some ladies get ovulation bleeding maybe it could be this? Especially as you say it is brown as the indicates old blood.

Good luck


----------



## roxcooper (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive had this before many times with no luck 

I really hope it good for you!!! xx


----------



## manny (Nov 3, 2009)

OK thanks


----------

